# Puffer Fish?~



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Just wanted to start a thread about puffers. They're such cute, playful fish and deserve some love. >:3

I have two green spotted puffer fishes, and they are so cute. I swear, they're like dogs in fish form - they come over to the glass when I tap on it and dance for food, and they're super intelligent - I've taught one to play basketball (he pushes a ball over to a hoop that's stuck to the glass with a suction cup) and the other to do an obstacle course (she weaves through chopsticks I hold in the water and jumps when she's done). They love to play with each other & in the plants, rocks and bubbles. My bigger one is protective of the other, too - I was scraping algae off the tank and my hand was really close to the little one. She looked scared, so the other swims over and bites at my fingers so that the little one could escape. They're also pretty cute when they eat, since their bellies get super big. <3

So anyways, discuss any kinds of puffers here, whether you have some or are just a fan.~ :3


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

I always liked puffers. Would love to either get some dwarf puffers or some green spotted puffers. The only problem is most of them get far too large for me to keep at my place.


----------



## Magelina (Nov 21, 2011)

My LPS has dwarf puffers and I'm thinking about getting one next year...
They're sooo cute!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I have one dwarf puffer. I'm not sure how long I've had him now. Almost 2 years I think. His name is Huey. I love him to pieces. He lives in a planted 5 gallon in my kitchen. He's an awesome little guy. His staple diet is bloodworms but I have pond snails in all my other tanks and he'll get those dropped in probably once a week. He's very cute. 

There's a porcupine puffer at my LFS that I love. He's adorable. He likes my credit card. He follows it all over the place when I wave it at him.


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

He also needs at a minimum a 120g sw setup. lol. My gf wants a porcupine puffer too, but I like the arathron dog face puffers better.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Hence why I do not have one.  Nor a goldfish. Someday maybe. When I'm not in a condo.  All the puffers are adorable. Those faces. They look right at you. <3


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah they do. Some of them get downright ugly as they mature though, like the Green spotted and figure 8 puffers are not so cute when full grown. >_<


Btw: love your planted tanks. they look awesome!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Jodah said:


> Yeah they do. Some of them get downright ugly as they mature though, like the *Green spotted* and figure 8 puffers are not so cute when full grown. >_<
> 
> 
> Btw: love your planted tanks. they look awesome!


That's not true of all of them. ouo
My older one I've had for a little under 4 years and he is a good 5 inches (and hasn't grown much at all for the past year).
And in my opinion, he's still pretty dang adorable <3:









/totally not way too defensive of my fish pfft. Also, that picture was taken about an hour ago. Still surprised I managed to get a shot of him when he wasn't flailing his fins off. Sorry for the blurriness, though - camera sucks, haha.


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

is 5" full grown for the green spotted puffers? maybe I'm thinking fahuka (sp?) I know there are some that are downright ugly as adults, but cute as a button when juvenile.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

I think it's generally around 5-6" for green spotted's, yes.
And well, quite frankly I have seen some kind of ugly adult green spotted's (and juveniles, at that o.o), haha. I think it's different from fish to fish, as not all of them are/get ugly (and vise-versa).


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd still love to get some. though green spotted's were fw when juvi, brackish when mid, and sw when adult?


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh, he's a cutie! His spots are gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

Are they hard to take care of? Well I never had a marine but they really look cool. I read many things about them and all the guides say the building is hard at the start but after you`ve set everything, its really easy.


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

Omg i just found out dwarf puffer fish are freshwater oooooooo cool!


----------



## Jodah (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah, dwarf puffers are freshwater. here's a decent website about them. http://www.dwarfpuffers.com/


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

That is some smart fish.


----------

